

Remind HN: Linode has just a few hundred slots open. - kacy
http://www.linode.com

======
kacy
If you don't mind, my referral code is
[http://www.linode.com/?r=e935c81e1b4ee2fd0a5f8de6406f495a76c...](http://www.linode.com/?r=e935c81e1b4ee2fd0a5f8de6406f495a76c52390)

Please check it out only if you want. :-)

